# Fette Vocals



## nilly (26. September 2004)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus einem normalen Vocal, einen vergleichbaren Klang wie Dre oder Timbaland oder so herausbekomme ? Gibts da irgendwelche Filter die man einfach drüberjagt damit das fett klingt  
Sagt es mir egal für welches Programm ... Vll aber doch für Fruity, Cool Edit oder Logic...
Thx im Voraus !


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. September 2004)

Auch hier: Hast du mal nen Schnipsel zum anhören bitte?


----------



## ullision (4. Oktober 2004)

der Begriff "fett" ist wohl Auslegungssache... Prinzipiell kann man jeden Filter über ein Vocal hauen...kommt immer ganz darauf an was du haben willst, und wie es sich anhören soll (fett ist eher ungenau  )


----------

